# D and Electrolytes/ potassium (Smartwater!)



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

hi everyone, many of you probably know this, but since i hadn't seen a post about it i thought maybe someone could benefit.Diarrhea (especially daily) depletes the body of electrolytes and potassium...It also can lead to dehydration...I found a bottled water that i LOVE! its called Smartwater, its vapor distilled (so none of that #### in the tap water that makes your stomach hurt) and the electrolytes calcium chloride, magnesium chloride and potassium bicarbonate that so many of us need are added...it tastes so good and i make myself drink a 1.5 liter bottle a day to prevent dehydration....but gatorade and pedialyte are other alternatives...bananas (ripe) are a good source of potassium too...What do you guys take to balance all that D?mod mary


----------

